# Massage can reduce inflammation?



## mikeyarmo (Feb 4, 2012)

Discover Magazine has an article about a recent study on the impact of a massage on the body. The study looked at the effect of a post-exercise massage on the body and found that it lead to reduced inflammation and increased energy for cell growth.

While this study was looking at post exercise impacts of massage (when muscle fibers would have been just been broken down), it made me wonder how the benefits of massage can apply to people affected with IBD.

Massages can reduce stress, which many of us know from personal experience seems to help alleviate symptoms. Is it possible that massage is also beneficial in reducing inflammation in the body and promoting the healing process?

I could not find a direct link to the study either, but I think it would be interesting to read it in more detail to see if it mentions anything else about potential health benefits of massage.

Read the article here


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have had a couple of professional massages and both times I suffered with bloat and cramps afterwards.  Sometimes when they do a muscle massage it can cause Lactic acid to release into your system but since I have had my gall bladder out acids were causing havoc on my crohns.  The massage was wonderful but never again for me, too painful afterwards.  I do know you are supposed to drink alot of water after, I did but maybe not enough.  

Sucks, cause I love them


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Feb 4, 2012)

Well stress aggravates Crohn's so maybe a massage which reduces stress helps.


----------



## Terriernut (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd love a massage.  Cant lay on my tummy due to Stan though.  I would think regular massage would help for IBD folks if regular.


----------



## lookame (Feb 5, 2012)

Funny story...I was in massage school when the diarreah spells started. Though it probably helped postpone the actual blood and seriousness of my condition a couple of years. I basically got a massage everyday tho and it felt nice


----------



## lookame (Feb 5, 2012)

Terriernut said:


> I'd love a massage.  Cant lay on my tummy due to Stan though.  I would think regular massage would help for IBD folks if regular.


The massage therepist can work around that. Instead of laying on your stomache they can have you lay on your side or however you feel comfortable. You can also ask for a pillow or you can just have the therapist work on your front and not your back at all. 

There's also massage to help reduce constipation and massage to help slow diarreah down. Massage can also help strengthen muscles and help arthitic joints, prolong a cancer patients life ect ect. I learned all this stuff in massage theory....they also told me how massage could help crohns disease...now that I think of it it's pretty ironic.


----------



## Susan2 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a massage once a week and I find that, if I schedule for mid-morning, when my stoma is quietest, I can lie on my stomach for half an hour or so while my neck and shoulders and lower back area are treated. My massage therapist understands my problem and does my arms, legs and head while I am lying on my back.

The best massage that I ever had was in a Maori village in Rotarua, New Zealand. I had a 90 minute all over massage, abdomen and everything and, when I left,  felt that I was floating on air.


----------



## maria (Feb 7, 2012)

I had one last week at a spa for the first time. It was AMAZING. I felt renewed and I did feel stress free. My inflamation pain wasnt so bad after come to think about it. THey gave me a pillow to put under my tummy so there wasnt so much pressure on my ileostomy. I did feel a bit loopy after. I hit a curb driving home


----------



## David (Feb 7, 2012)

Now might be a good time to bump my self massage for IBD thread.  And if anyone hears of additional studies about massage on the body, I'm happy to make the sacrifice and become a participant.  Anything for science.


----------



## glory_h (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's an article I found on NY Times, seems like it's about that same study, with a bit more detail:
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/06/how-massage-heals-sore-muscles/?ref=health


----------

